# Canon rebel t3 or t1i?



## johnbrad

what do you think is a better camera to get, for taking pictures and video? i am not a professional photographer or anything, i just want to take pics and vids on vacation or occasionally at parties and such. please state reason of choice. if you recommend a different dslr camera, please make sure its under $600!


----------



## spencer_markie

I'd recommend Nikon. Specifically D3100 and D7000. Has HD video and great features.


----------



## calgary

I'd go with a Nikon, too, mostly because it seems like you are new to dslr cameras and Nikons are generally easier to use. I started out with a D60, which is affordable and got me some pretty high-quality shots. 

I'd suggest also checking out ShopSquad.com and asking your question there. I normally use that site for shopping help and the users on there are very well-informed and helpful. Plus, you also have the chance to show off your expertise in and make commission off of products that you recommend.

Anyways, I hope that helped and good luck with everything!


----------



## voyagerfan99

I'd go T3 if you can afford it.


----------



## Justin

T3. 
http://snapsort.com/compare/Canon-1100D-vs-Canon_EOS_500D

1100D is the T3, T1i is the 500D.


----------



## sunnysid3up

T1i. T3 is part of Canons new cost effective DSLRs. Honestly not that great.


----------



## Justin

T1i was an entry level camera as well. In the link I posted the T3 beats the T1i in every category.


----------



## voyagerfan99

jnskyliner34 said:


> T1i was an entry level camera as well. In the link I posted the T3 beats the T1i in every category.



^This.



sunnysid3up said:


> T1i. T3 is part of Canons new cost effective DSLRs. Honestly not that great.



Do some research before spitting out nonsense. Besides, all Rebel cameras are "cost-effective" DSLR's compared to the EOS series.


----------



## mr.bubbles

I would go with the t3i. The swivel screen alone wins me over between the two. It's very useful if you want to get creative with your shots.


----------



## Irishwhistle

I'm not a big fan of the Rebel series, but If I had to choose between the two I'd probably go with the T3, if only because it's newer. Also remember that more megapixels isn't necessarily better, especially in budget cameras. High megapixel budget cameras tend to be noisy on high ISO settings. The colors are probably going to tend to be better on the T1i though, though I'm not really impressed with the Rebel colors anyway.

I'm gonna have to agree with Spencer and Calgary though, the budget Nikons seem to be better than the budget Canons.. I could be a bit biased though. I shoot with a D3000 and really like it. I have absolutely no complaints about that thing.


----------

